# 3600 im toastermodus



## Rodator (28. Januar 2022)

Hallo,

Ich habe zurzeit ein kleines Problem damit, meinen 3600 zu kühlen.

Habe den Prozessor(Ryzen 5 3600 halt) zusammen mit der Wasserkühlung(MSI mag coreliquid 360R) vor ca. einem halben Jahr gekauft. Seit einigen wochen kriege ich den Prozessor nur unter erheblichen Einschränkungen unter die 100°C.
Die Kühlschläuche haben unterschiedliche Temperaturen
(unten CPU→Radiator: sehr heiß,
Oben CPU←Radiator deutlich kälter)

Die Kühlung läuft auf 100%, der Ryzen auf max 14. 
Gibt's trotzdem die Möglichkeit, das es an der Wasserkühlung liegt?


----------



## chill_eule (28. Januar 2022)

Läuft die Pumpe?


----------



## Schori (28. Januar 2022)

Die Kühlung ist dann wohl eindeutig defekt.


----------



## Optiki (28. Januar 2022)

Wäre nicht die erste MSI AIO die einfach Tod ist! Hast du den Stockkühler von der CPU da?


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Januar 2022)

Die AiO ist verreckt. Das passiert bei den Modellen am laufenden Band, in letzter Zeit ganz schlimm. Da sind bestimmte Baureihen von MSI (eben die schrottliquid r) und Enermax besonders von betroffen, weil die die DInger von einem Schrotthersteller gekauft und ihr Logo draufgeklebt haben. Beispiele gibts - allein bei CB, wo es mir am meisten aufgefallen ist - hier, hier, hier und hier. Jedes mal das gleiche Verhalten, was auf AiO tot oder kurz davor hindeutet und jedes mal die gleichen Baureihen.


----------



## Rodator (28. Januar 2022)

Alles klar, danke für die Antworten


----------



## Rodator (28. Januar 2022)

Habe jetzt einen meiner Stock kühler (stealth) drauf, funktioniert alles einwandfrei


----------



## Nathenhale (28. Januar 2022)

Ich weiß den Kommentare kann man sich sparen. Muss es aber trotzdem loswerden.
AIO sind in 90% der Fällen einfach Sperrmüll.


----------



## Rodator (28. Januar 2022)

Zumindest gehen sie sehr schnell kaputt.

Hier hätte ich lieber auf den nh-d15 o.ä. setzen sollen.

hatte halt vorher auch eine, die unersetzlich war, ein schlechtes Sample vom Bulldozer auf einem Board, das grundsätzlich miese VRMs hat, da hatte ich dann
semi-professionell eine threadripper aio draufgeschraubt,





Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ich weiß den Kommentare kann man sich sparen. Muss es aber trotzdem loswerden.
> AIO sind in 90% der Fällen einfach Sperrmüll.



 was dann erstmal stabile Taktraten gebracht hat- halt so lange, bis der 8-pin Stromanschluss bei ~280-300W am Ende war, immerhin müsste ich dafür auf ein Netzteil Upgraden das ich jetzt noch benutzen kann


----------



## valandil (31. Januar 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ich weiß den Kommentare kann man sich sparen. Muss es aber trotzdem loswerden.
> AIO sind in 90% der Fällen einfach Sperrmüll.


Ja, in 90% der Fälle (kein n) sind solche Kommentare wirklich für den Sperrmüll da es nichts konstruktives beinhaltet. 

Von @Sinusspass wurde immerhin noch hingewiesen dass diese Baureihe ziemlich einen ab hat. Da es genug zufriedene Nutzer gibt, mich eingeschlossen und meine kein Sperrmüll ist, ist das einfach total unnötig.


----------

